# today's pics



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Guys, check these out. i thought i had seen a lot of water pipe stuff, but this is a first.

i went out to look at a possible service upgrade, but... geez.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

That feeder then goes back down to this panel.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

wow, thats a plumber for you. Is that a gas flex line they are using for the water line to the water heater? I like how it just comes in the cover too.:laughing: Time for a new everything, its all bad.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mbednarik said:


> ...... Is that a gas flex line they are using for the water line to the water heater? ......


No, that's just a corrugated pipe designed for DIYers who can't sweat copper.

I like the T&P valve..... installed to spray the unsuspecting electrician with a hot shower.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What a mess.. labor is more that 3X it should be.. $$$$$$$$$$$.. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks good. What's wrong with it? :no::laughing::no:
















































































































































I'm joking of course.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I like the #10s on the 50a breaker. :whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Out of all the things wrong with this install, I guess I'll just draw one out of the hat.

No hold-down kit on the backfed 100 amp stab breaker.

EDIT: Wait a minute, which panel is feeding which now?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I like the #10s on the 50a breaker. :whistling2:



I wonder if they glow under load.:laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i suppose i could hang a 200A service combo at the meter location, land those two circuits and completely eliminate the first panel. Then go up and over again, code style to a new subpanel by the water heater.

What do you think? 

Thanks


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

do you have restriction where you at about having the service meter distribution inside ?


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

it's not being used , the meter read 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

french connection!! said:


> do you have restriction where you at about having the service meter distribution inside ?


No, it can be on the outside (or inside). Also, i wouldn't want to cut out that adobe just to put a new panel on the inside.



french connection!! said:


> it's not being used , the meter read 0 0 0 0 0


Yeah, it's a rental, and they just called for a reconnect. House is empty.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*subs*

was that the burbs of albuquerque ? one of those butte's sure looks familiar ?


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats. I think that made my top ten for nightmare inducing electrical setups.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

JDJ said:


> Congrats. I think that made my top ten for nightmare inducing electrical setups.


No doubt. I'd take one look at that and walk away. If that's the service, I can't imagine what the rest of the wiring looks like. No chance I'd want to be the last electrician to work on that mess!


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks like that whole place could use a wrecking ball:blink:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

So wait the hose has how many circuits? 2 in the sub and 2 in the main? Whats the 30 for? The whole place needs the electric redone.:laughing: 
I like the solution to the few circuits with the 40amp in the main.:thumbsup:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

meadow said:


> So wait the hose has how many circuits? 2 in the sub and 2 in the main? Whats the 30 for? The whole place needs the electric redone.:laughing:
> I like the solution to the few circuits with the 40amp in the main.:thumbsup:


Only two SP circuits at the main, four DP circuits and two singles at the sub. There's two 30's (could be the dryer or water heater and one for a water pump somewhere.)

Still open for ideas. Thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think I would look into the possibility of getting the power underground and mounting the panel and meter directly to the stone-- yuk. I would then feed over onto the roof to the other panel. Eliminate the panel inside and make it a splice box or rip it out and install a small JB.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I especially like that the two hots are white, and the neutral is identified with black tape.:laughing:

I would either rip it all out and start over, or not do the job!

This was a D I Y Special.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Now _that's_ hack work.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

were in new mexico?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

That's really something else. You're gonna need a cold-chisel, hammer drill, sawzall, and a whole lot of patience.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

wow..what a MESS ! Great job for the younger guys...your going to have to pull out more than one trick on this pony for sure..make room on the schedule if ya get this one you will be there a few days...good luck..!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I made damn good money on that job, and I don't appreciate you guys knocking it.


----------

